# Anyone running Cushcore?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Decided to try some Cushcore in my Wheelset. I’m currently running 23-25psi. They suggest dropping a psi at a time to find the sweet spot. Anyone have experience with them? Good or bad?


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I run cushcore xc in the rear wheels of my xc and enduro bikes. On my ebike, I run cushcore xc in front, and cushcore pro in back. I do not use it to substantially lower pressures... I generally run maybe 1-2 psi less (depending on conditions) then I otherwise would without cushcore... For me, the benefits are additional sidewall support (ultimately allowing me to run less pressure at not have tire/casing squirm) and vibration/chatter deadening. For me, when I do get rim strikes... cushcore is not enough to save me from slamming the rim into a rock and blowing it up. I have blown up carbon wheels before, while running cushcore. IMO, it is not a solution for allowing significantly lower pressures.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

minimusprime said:


> I run cushcore xc in the rear wheels of my xc and enduro bikes. On my ebike, I run cushcore xc in front, and cushcore pro in back. I do not use it to substantially lower pressures... I generally run maybe 1-2 psi less (depending on conditions) then I otherwise would without cushcore... For me, the benefits are additional sidewall support (ultimately allowing me to run less pressure at not have tire/casing squirm) and vibration/chatter deadening. For me, when I do get rim strikes... cushcore is not enough to save me from slamming the rim into a rock and blowing it up. I have blown up carbon wheels before, while running cushcore. IMO, it is not a solution for allowing significantly lower pressures.


10-4, thanks for your advice! Yeah I just got Carbon wheels and wanna be careful.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I have Cush Core in my wheels. I run 19 and 25 at Kanuga and seems to work great. Any lower and I can feel the tire move.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

CRM6 said:


> I have Cush Core in my wheels. I run 19 and 25 at Kanuga and seems to work great. Any lower and I can feel the tire move.


Nice. Kanuga, gotta love it. My buddy just bought a Tazer, so far he loves it. Nice bike👍🏻


----------

